# Do you accept credit cards?



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

I recently signed up to take credit cards and I am being charged 2.99%. 

For those of you who take cards, is that a cost you pay onto the customer or do you eat it (and deduct on your taxes later)?

If the customer pays it, how do you label it in the invoice?

Thanks.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I just eat it. It's worth the percentage to have the money in guaranteed funds right now. I can take an internet order and get the money immediately. (And it is 100% deductible as a business expense.) If you want, discreetly add three bucks to a hundred dollar order.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

&#55357;&#56436;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


Sent by iPhone to the T-Shirt forum


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I account for it in per item pricing and charge everyone although 99% of my sales are by credit card.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

jleampark said:


> For those of you who take cards, is that a cost you pay onto the customer or do you eat it (and deduct on your taxes later)?
> 
> If the customer pays it, how do you label it in the invoice?


It's part of our cost of doing business. You either eat the cost of taking credit cards or you can adjust your job pricing to account for it. Either way you don't point it out to the customer on the invoice. It would be a turn off to do business with you when they don't see that cost from most other businesses. How many invoices do you receive that you pay with credit card show a separate line item for that payment method?


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I like to keep invoicing simple. You want to include enough information so you can reproduce the order when your customer returns a year later. Account for your costs when determining pricing but don't complicate your paperwork. If you plan to use an accountant it would be helpful to meet with them ahead of time so everything makes sense.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

How can you not take credit cards? I seldom if ever have cash. I would recommend using something like Squareup.com for processing cc's...I have used it for years and really like it.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

You might want to read your merchant account agreement carefully, but I don't believe you are allowed to charge an extra fee for accepting credit cards, at least that's the way it used to be. You can, however, price everything as if the customer was using a credit card and then offer a cash discount


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

EricDeem said:


> How can you not take credit cards? I seldom if ever have cash. I would recommend using something like Squareup.com for processing cc's...I have used it for years and really like it.


The threadstarter did sign up to take credit cards. They didn't say who they are using but their question is whether or not to add what they are charged for the transaction by their merchant service as a separate and additional item when invoicing customers.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

When I quote I add enough in to cover the charge.....But I also offer a 3.5% discount for Interac e-Transfer (Canadian bank to bank service)....It has cut my credit card payments down to less than 20% of my sales....


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

usually we work it in to the overall cost of the order or we eat it if its not much.


----------



## uglovdkg (Jan 3, 2012)

yes I accept cc I just include it in my price from my web and store transitions, If I'm doing a vendor event I add the 3% and I have a sign that says 3% will be added to all cc charges


----------



## ABM (Mar 15, 2015)

tfalk said:


> You might want to read your merchant account agreement carefully, but I don't believe you are allowed to charge an extra fee for accepting credit cards, at least that's the way it used to be. You can, however, price everything as if the customer was using a credit card and then offer a cash discount


You need to check with an accountant but I'm pretty sure it's illegal in most states to add a CC surcharge to an invoice, regardless of what the merch agreement says. 

Don't take the hit on the process fees. Always bake them into your product cost. It's never good business to take a loss.


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

We consider it part of doing business, integrate it into our pricing, and write it as a business expense at the end of the year. Then it's a pleasant surprise when customers pay with cash or check. I like knowing when they swipe the card that we've been paid and they walk out the door. Checks make me nervous cause you don't find out its NSF until they're long gone.


----------



## ultraprintworks (Mar 2, 2015)

We offer very competitive pricing so we do charge the client 3% of the total invoice. Never had an issue with this and if there was we we recommend check / cash to avoid it.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

It's worked into our pricing since most pay with a card. I think TSC Apparel still charges 3% if you pay by card instead of COD


----------



## MidwestTees (Jan 28, 2015)

It's worth it as a business expense compared to how many customers will be willing to go elsewhere if you can't accept cc payment. You did the right thing! Always shop around for a better provider but your current cost is in line with industry standards. As others have mentioned, you can offset the cost in different ways.


----------

